# Brothers in Arms



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello guys i barley post on here but i Finally got some decent shots of my car, also posted some pics of my brothers 3 series (static)..Cars are not done, they are still being worked on.. 

Well feel free to comment :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Dope. Utterly dope :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

That 3 series is static? Damn, respect :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Both cars looked fantastic at SoWo:beer:


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

That e36 is baller.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments guys, still got some work to do on both cars... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## justrave (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks for proving that all the good cars aren't on the internet. 

your family knows whats up :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

money:thumbup: glad to see you got the wheels sorted


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't stop looking @ that R :heart: Awesome looking rides!


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

bigredjetta said:


> That 3 series is static? Damn, respect :thumbup:


x2, damn, he's got balls!!

And love yours man, love your trunk setup. Who did the woodwork? That's some true skill there :beer:


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

SO nice. I love the borbets on the e46.


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

You and your brother have two of my top 10 cars from SoWo this year... well done sir.

:beer:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i took one of it too


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

im sorry but HOW THE HELL does your brother drive around like that on a daily basis? there is NO way he does that all day everyday at that height static

if he really does then ..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow. Both are amazing!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow man. Both cars are sick. I love your trunk setup :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

The R is too clean!! :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Clicking on this thread again makes you realize the details you missed... for example, that trunk floor of that R is SUPER dope!


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

looking good, tried to pm you...your mailbox is full


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow guys thanks again for the great comments, I really appreciate that :thumbup::thumbup:



JDM-JTI said:


> im sorry but HOW THE HELL does your brother drive around like that on a daily basis? there is NO way he does that all day everyday at that height static
> 
> if he really does then ..


JDM-JTI haha yes he does trust me im impressed myself.. I see that car like everyday haha, its funny watching him getting on our driveway :laugh: 



capt2.slow said:


> looking good, tried to pm you...your mailbox is full


I will clean up my inbox now pm me in like 5 min


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

E36 is INSANE! Saw it on someone's Flickr and it's been my desktop all day. 

Your trunk is so clean, love it. :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

euroREADY said:


> That e36 is baller.


e46.. but yeah.. both cars are on point.... cant believe the bimma is static.. he has to scrape bugs off the road... what wheels are on the r32.. they look familiar just cant place them


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

tonyb2580 said:


> e46.. but yeah.. both cars are on point.... cant believe the bimma is static.. he has to scrape bugs off the road... what wheels are on the r32.. they look familiar just cant place them


Hah yes it was fun seeing him and my other friend throwing sparks all the way to sowo (13hrs) 
The wheels that im running are hre 504s :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: Couple of very well done cars! Both are so nice! Love the wood floor in the R...Is that stay classy engraved into it?


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Couple of very well done cars! Both are so nice! Love the wood floor in the R...Is that stay classy engraved into it?


Thank you! and yes sir..:thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Both are gorgeous


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Sick R but I call shenanigans on the bimmer ride height. That is a show drop, one reflector on the highway and that lip is gone. Tell him he needs to go air so he can finish putting it on the ground.


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> Sick R but I call shenanigans on the bimmer ride height. That is a show drop, one reflector on the highway and that lip is gone. Tell him he needs to go air so he can finish putting it on the ground.


thanks! haha no worries your not the first one to get the same idea, at first ppl thought he was bagged haha, he is as low as me on bags when you look at the lips.. and nope drove 700 mile all the way too georgia from chicago, and thats his daily height.. it deff scrapes, and his lip takes a lot of more abuse then our cupra r lips lol :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

looks pretty fuc/< ing awesome :thumbup:


----------

